# I feel like drawing...



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd love to have some fishy models~
I don't really have any samples of my art, but if you post a picture of your betta, I'll draw it and snap a picture with my phone to post up here. :3
I do have some of my art on deviantart, but I don't think I have any bettas up there.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

How cool!

Could you please draw Akira for me?


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

He's adorable. :3
I'm drawing him now. Do you want me to color him, or just do the line art?


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

*o:*

Could you draw one of my boys? 
I'll post pics of all three and you can pick. :3​


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think I'll draw the last one. :3 His colors are really cool. What's his name? Do you want him colored?


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm actually looking for a name right now! xD, he's new. And I would love to have him colored. ^^


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

cadi731 said:


> He's adorable. :3
> I'm drawing him now. Do you want me to color him, or just do the line art?


 Thanks!

I would love it if you could color him. ^^ He's developed violet into his rays since the picture was taken.


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh, okay. xD It'll be fun coloring him. I hope I have the right colors.


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

Okay. Do you want me to add the violet, or just leave it out?


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

cadi731 said:


> Okay. Do you want me to add the violet, or just leave it out?


 Definietly to adding the violet. Thanks so much I can't wait to see it. ^^


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> Definietly to adding the violet. Thanks so much I can't wait to see it. ^^


Okay. :3 Where exactly is the violet? Is it just on his rays? Like, at the start of his tail? My betta looks pretty similar to yours (but he has red instead of violet), and his is like, all over his tail in patches. xD


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

cadi731 said:


> Okay. :3 Where exactly is the violet? Is it just on his rays? Like, at the start of his tail? My betta looks pretty similar to yours (but he has red instead of violet), and his is like, all over his tail in patches. xD


 The violet begins near where the forked park of his rays begins and remains on his tail and his anal fin. Where his tail ends is exactly where the violet is.


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

That sounds kinda like mine. Is it?


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

@AFishTale:
Here he is~ :3 I hope the colors look alright. That was the lightest blue I could find in my pen box. I added a really bright pale yellow to make it look like his fins did in the picture, but I don't think it showed up very well in the picture. :<


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Aw, I like your fish art 
I'd like one of Cheddar...but I don't have a good pic of him yet...I'll take one tomorrow dearing water change time.


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you. :3 I should have plenty of time to draw tomorrow, so if you post up a picture of him tomorrow, I'll draw him. ^^


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

cadi731 said:


> That sounds kinda like mine. Is it?


A little. When he fully flares up the violet is isolated in his rays only for some reason.

(I LOVE your betta's coloring BTW. He's gorgeous!)


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

Okay. I'll color him and post him up tomorrow. I'm getting pretty tired.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

cadi731 said:


> Okay. I'll color him and post him up tomorrow. I'm getting pretty tired.


 KK. Thanks so much. ^^


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

-Squeal- I love it!  You are really good, thanks soo much!


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

AFishTale said:


> -Squeal- I love it!  You are really good, thanks soo much!


Thanks! :3 I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Um I hope I'm not prying but how is Akira's pic coming along?


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Could you draw my betta moonstone?


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> Um I hope I'm not prying but how is Akira's pic coming along?


I am so sorry. D: I've been so busy since. I have the line art done. I just need to color him, still. Now that Easter's over and I'm on break for the rest of the week, I'll get him colored and up soon. :3 Sorry!



Johnificent said:


> Could you draw my betta moonstone?


I will, after I get Arashi Takamine's finished. :3


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

cadi731 said:


> I am so sorry. D: I've been so busy since. I have the line art done. I just need to color him, still. Now that Easter's over and I'm on break for the rest of the week, I'll get him colored and up soon. :3 Sorry! :3


Hey I totally understand! I was just getting really excited. ^^


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

xD I know how you feel. I'm going to bed soon. I MIGHT be able to get it done tomorrow, or at least most of it, depending on how much time I have at home. My dad came to visit for the week, so we might not be home most of the day. If I get home at a decent time, I can work on it. xD


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

cadi731 said:


> xD I know how you feel. I'm going to bed soon. I MIGHT be able to get it done tomorrow, or at least most of it, depending on how much time I have at home. My dad came to visit for the week, so we might not be home most of the day. If I get home at a decent time, I can work on it. xD


 Hey take your time. No big rush. ^^ I'm just super excited. I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm thinking I'll have a bunch of free time to work on Akira's picture and a couple other artsy stuff I've been wanting to do, so I THINK I'll get it done tomorrow. :3 Hopefully. Unless my dad decides to drag us somewhere else. I just hope I get his colors right. xD; I don't want to screw it up if I put the violet in the wrong spots.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Can you do Balthier (Aka Baller or Fork/Celery...sigh) for me?


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

I will, once I finish Akira and Moonstone. :3 Balthier is so adorable. >w<

Speaking of Balthier, I started playing that game again after giving up for over a year, and I got completely lost, and I even forgot the controls. =.= I am the worst gamer ever.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

THAT IS A SIN.

Best game ever, forever, ever.


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

xDD I love the game, but I got stuck and gave up like, a year ago. I haven't bothered to even TOUCH my PS2 until the other day, because I was so bored and figured it needed some love. I still haven't made any progress though.


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

All done! 8D Sorry for the wait, guys. D: I had a bunch of projects thrown at me all at once, and I haven't been feeling my best.



Arashi Takamine said:


> How cool!
> 
> Could you please draw Akira for me?













Johnificent said:


> Could you draw my betta moonstone?













PewPewPew said:


> Can you do Balthier (Aka Baller or Fork/Celery...sigh) for me?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank youuu DD


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I LOVE it! Thanks so much!


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Thank youuu DD


You're welcome~



Arashi Takamine said:


> I LOVE it! Thanks so much!


I'm glad. :'D Did I get his fins right? I hope so. Dx


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

cadi731 said:


> You're welcome~
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad. :'D Did I get his fins right? I hope so. Dx


 He looks great! He's got the violet hidden sometimes so I'm sure it's still there. It's perfect either way.


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome. :3


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Will you draw Angel? I would like her colored in please!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

rosefoo said:


> Will you draw Angel? I would like her colored in please!


 I know it was probably a typo but...She's a dude.


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Lol yea sorry it was a typo. I wasn't very educated when I got hIM for Christmas a few years back and named him that.... lol but I am now.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

rosefoo said:


> Lol yea sorry it was a typo. I wasn't very educated when I got hIM for Christmas a few years back and named him that.... lol but I am now.


 XD Hey Angel's a cool name for him. I love his coloring.


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

My Red Veil-Tail Male Betta, Sashimi:


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll draw them when I'm not so swamped with school work. :3 Testing is coming up soon, and I have a bunch of studying to do.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Could you draw a snail for me?  She just had babies so I'd like something to commemorate the occasion!


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sure~ Do you have any pictures of her, or a specific one you want drawn?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Aw darn. :[ I just discovered my only photos of her were on my stolen phone. :[ Well. That sucks. If I can get a picture of her from my sister I'll get back to you! =] Thanks so much! <3


----------

